# Cigarette Lighter Plug map light



## BullPar (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello, I do a paper route in the am and I am looking for a plug in map light for the cigatette plug. Any body have any Ideas. I would rather have led. I have seen the Hella product but there has to be more out there.


----------



## scott.cr (Feb 9, 2007)

If you can find a Mitsuwa (Japanese brand) market near you, go check it out. They usually have a car accessory shop/shops that have tons of these things, and good quality too. Just don't be a sucker like me and go in for a map light and walk out with $50 in air fresheners and wide rear-view mirrors. (Trust me when I say those air fresheners are hard to turn down!)


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 9, 2007)

If you think you like the Hella, another alternative might be the Osram CoPilot, it's a classic halogen light that's been around for years. Very usable, but I've never seen one with a red filter, if you need one.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 12, 2007)

RadioShack has a cheepie that's on sale locally for $4.97, and it looks as though it could be converted rather easily..


----------

